# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Projekte te veçanta dhe arkitektët e forumit

## drini_në_TR

para një viti bëra fotografi nga të gjitha anët e kësaj ndërtese meqë ishte akoma në ndërtim e sipër. Tani është gati duke mbaruar. Arkitekt është deconstractionisti Frank Ghery me zyrë në Santa Monica (L.A. County). Ai ka përdorur një program të quajtur Catia e cila përdoret për ndërtimi dhe structurimin e avjonëve. Në saj të programit stafi tij ishin në gjëndje që të llogaritnin anën inxhinierike të ndërtesës. Çka më pëlqenë prej saj është skena përbrënda... do të jetë në qëndër dhe vëzhguesit rreth e qarkë saj. Ndodhet në qëndër të Los Angeles.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Ndënja KATËR ORË atë ditë në këtë këndvështrim duke bërë këtë skicë duke e parë. Ishte me të vërtetë e vështirë sepse në këtë ndërtesë s'ka Vanishing Points (s'di sesi thuhet në shqip), dhe se pothuajse perspektiva nuk ekziston. M'u desh ta bëja me imagjinatë. 
Shpresoj t'ju pëlqej.
drini.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Kullat Binjake turke (personalisht ngjyra nuk me pelqen).

----------


## Dita

Nga qendra *La défense* e Parisit, pjesa me moderne e ketij qyteti, kam shkeputur objektin qe shquhet mes gjithe te tjereve. 
Behet fjale per *Harkun* e ndertuar ne kete qender, karakteristike e te cilit eshte se ndodhet ne vije te drejte me Harkun e "vogel" te triumfit qe ndodhet ne kopshtin e Tylerive ne afersi te Luvrit, dhe me Harkun e triumfit ne sheshin Charles de Gaulle.

----------


## Dita

_Harku ne La défense_

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kjo është një skicë e imja që i kom bërë Ron Champ-it. Kjo ndërtesë është një kishë në kufirin midis Svicerës dhe Francës. Sigurisht që s'kam qënë aty por skicën e kom bërë nga një fotografi.
Korbuja është i modh, ashtu si Frank Loyid Right, dhe të tjerë...

----------


## Dita

Shume interesante kisha Drini!

Nuk e di, nese e ke pare katedralen qe eshte ndertuar ne Tirane. Eshte vertet e vecante, dhe nga jashte nuk ta jep pershtypjen per nje godine me funksion fetar.
Rastisa te shoh ne televizion nje meshe te zhvilluar ne te dhe e vecanta vazhdonte dhe ne brendesi te kishes.
Ka humbur shume nga klasikja e objekteve kishtare.

Edhe krijimi yt i mesiperm shkon ne kete dalje jashte asaj qe pritet nga forma e nje kishe. Bukur!

----------


## Pedro

> _Postuar më parë nga Dita_ 
> *Shume interesante kisha Drini!
> 
> Nuk e di, nese e ke pare katedralen qe eshte ndertuar ne Tirane. Eshte vertet e vecante, dhe nga jashte nuk ta jep pershtypjen per nje godine me funksion fetar.
> Rastisa te shoh ne televizion nje meshe te zhvilluar ne te dhe e vecanta vazhdonte dhe ne brendesi te kishes.
> Ka humbur shume nga klasikja e objekteve kishtare.
> 
> Edhe krijimi yt i mesiperm shkon ne kete dalje jashte asaj qe pritet nga forma e nje kishe. Bukur!
> 
> ...


Pershendetje Dita,
pa i hyre ne hak Drinit per riskicimin e Katedrales se Ronchamp (apropo Drini, shume bukur) do te doja te te korrigjoja pakez. Ai krijim eshte i te madhit Le Corbuisier.
Mu duk interesant mendimi yt persa i perket objekteve sakrale.
Pa u perpjekur aspak te bej te zgjuarin doja te shprehja opinionin tim rreth kesaj "teme". 
Ne pergjithesi njerezit habiten fillimisht me format e kishave te ndertuara se afermi, duke qene se ato po behen gjithnje e me te "cuditshme". Por pas nje habitjeje fillestare dhe po te mendosh me thelle arrin ne konkluzionin se gjate gjithe historise se ndertimit te objekteve sakrale nuk ka pasur nje forme te vetme te parapercaktuar dhe te detyrueshme per ndertimin e objekteve sakrale (perjashtim mund te bejne p.sh. udhezimet qe Zoti i dha Moisiut per ndertimin e Kishes dhe Arkes se Beselidhjes). Gjate periudhave te ndryshme, ndertimi i kishave dhe objekteve sakrale ka ndjekur stilin e periudhave perkatese p.sh: stilin romanik, stilin gotik, stilin barok e me pas rokoko i ndjekur nga neoklasicizmi e se fundi nga stili "modern".
Cdo stil ka vecorite e veta dhe duke qene se deri ne fundshekullin e IX arti i te ndertuarit ishte i perqendruar  krejtesisht ne  ndertimin e objekteve sakrale, patjeter qe keto objekte pasqyronin vecorite e stileve te periudhave perkatese te ndertimit. Duke qene se qe nga fundshekulli i IX - fillimshekulli i XX e tutje perparesi mori ndertimi i "objekteve profane" (banesave, muzeve qendrave komerciale dhe sportive), ishin keto objete qe i dhane tonin zhvillimit te arkitektures duke bere qe te zhvillohen stile te reja dhe stilet e vjetra te zhduken dalngadale nga vokabulari i ndertimit. Tashme edhe ndertimi i kishave dhe i objekteve te tjera sakrale eshte detyruar t´i pershtatet ketij stili profan, por gjithnje duke ruajtur funksionin e domosdoshem fetar qe i karakterizon keto objekte. 
Nuk eshte e thene qe kishat duhet t´i pergjigjen nje skeme te caktuar, mjafton qe per ndertesen te kete nje koncept dhe nje ide, e cila te shprehet nepermjet nderteses. Shkrimtaret konceptet e tyre i shprehin me ane te fjaleve ne libra, kurse arkitektet nepermjet perzgjedhjes se materialeve dhe formave.
Si perfundim, ne forme ilustrimi per ato qe shkrova me lart doja te permendja jo vetem Katedralen Ronchamp te Le Corbuisier, por edhe Kishen e San Giovanni Battista ne Mogno (Ticino, Zvicer)te arkitektit te mrekullueshem zviceran Mario Botta, si edhe Krematorium Baumschulenweg ne Berlin te arkitekteve-star Axel Schultes dhe Charlotte Frank.

----------


## Dita

Pershendetje Pedro!

Te falenderoj per korrigjimin. Dhe mesa ve re me vonese, kjo ka ardhur nga mosleximi i duhur i asaj qe ka shkruar Drini. Dhe qe mos mbetet qe ka bere ai gabim, po citoj c'ka shkruar ai me lart:




> _Postuar me pare nga Drini_
> Sigurisht që s'kam qënë aty por skicën e kom bërë nga një fotografi.
> Korbuja është i modh, ashtu si Frank Loyid Right, dhe të tjerë...





Shume interesante ato qe ke shkruar ne lidhje me zhvillimin e arkitektures kishtare. Nje informacion i mire.
Por si vezhguese e jashtme e arkitektures, ma lejo nje spekullim timin qe po e paraqes me poshte dhe *me korrigjo*, nese jam gabim.

Nje arsye pse kishat e sotshme ndertohen ne harmoni me objektet rrethuese, *eshte qe t'u jepet njerezve ndjesia e normales, e dickaje te shkrire me kohen, t'u transmetoje atyre dhe nje ndjesi se kisha eshte e afte te perparoje dhe modernizohet*, pra te mos mbetet nje relike e te shkuares.

----------


## Pedro

Dita jam dakort me ty.
Doja te shtoja gjithashtu se gjeja me e mire qe arkitektura ka arritur deri me sot eshte se ka arritur te kuptoje qe duhet te jete ne sherbim te njerezve. Kjo jo vetem ne format per te kenaqur syrin, por edhe ne krijimin e hapesirave banuese dhe krijimin e atij komfortit aq te kerkuar sot si shenje e mireqenies. Gjithashtu edhe ne perpjekjet e sotme per te hequr dore nga "bukurite vrasese" ne kurriz te natyres dhe ambjentit dhe kerkimit te formave te reja ndertimore sa me ekologjike. Kjo per fat te keq akoma nuk po kuptohet ne Shqiperi.

----------


## drini_në_TR

falemnderit për komplimentin Dita. Besimi se do të kisha qënë unë krijuesi i Ronchamp-it është vërtetë një kompliment! Falemnderit edhe ti Pedro!

 Përsa i përketë arkitekturës kishtare desha të veçoja se nga ana e formave gjeometrike kisha ka pas ekzluzivitet të veçantë të "kupolës". Romakët ishin shpikësit e harkut (nga vjen edhe fjala arkitekturë), dhe si rrjedhim të kupolës, dhe pas këtyre kohërave përket edhe fillimi i ndërtimeve të kishave (kupola e parë në botë është Panthenoni në Romë). Romakët e shihnin kupolën si vëndi i hyjnisë dhe i Zotërave! Më vonë me legalizimin e të krishterëve nga Kostantini në shek. III filluan të ndërtohen më shumë kisha. Gjeri rreth shek. të XV kupola ka pas qënë një formë arkitektonike që ndodhesh veçse në Kisha, dhe ajo përfaqësonte perfeksionin sepse ndenja që merrje kur ishe nën kupolë, pra brënda kishës ishte vërtetë e veçantë. Andrea Palladio, arkitekti Venecian është i pari arkitekt Romak, por edhe perëndimor që e bashkangjiti kupolën me ndërtesën shtëpiake. Për kot nuk është edhe Villa Rotonda shumë e famshme, pra është një shtëpi që Palladio bashkangjiti kupolën në qëndërt të saj, ku gjeri në atë kohë një gjë e tillë ka pas qënë e ndaluar nga kisha. Të vimë gjeri në kohët e sotçme. Rryma arkitektonike që shohim sot s'është më moderne. Moderne ishte gjeri në vitet 50-70. Sot jemi në rrymën e ashtu quajtur "Dekonstruktive" ku arkitektët me çdo mjet mundojnë të dalin nga "kubi" tradicional, ose nga rregullat tradike të të ndërtuarit. Shëmbulli më i mirë është Frank Ghery, arkitekti që i vuri vulën fillimit të kësaj rryme. 

Megjithatë përsa i përket kishës së Shën Palit (besoj se i referoheshe asaj Dita), e kam parë veçse në fotografi që më ka dërguar babai im (i bën nganjëherë disa foto ndërtesash për mua :)) Është vështirë të thuash nëse e pëlqen një objekt apo jo veçse nga pamja. Nga një "lecture" që ndoqa një herë nga një arkitekt i famshëm, "Steven Hall", dëgjova atë të thotë: "Mua kur më pyesin se ç'mendon për atë ndërtes i them se nëse s'kam qënë brënda saj, s'di ç'të them." Më ngeli në mëndje ajo frazë...
Gjithësesi po bashkangjisë dy foto të kishës së Shën Palit në Tiranë:

----------


## drini_në_TR

me sfond Malin e Dajtit që më ka marrë shumë malli...
kisha është në të majtë të urës së Lanës...

----------


## Dita

> falemnderit për komplimentin Dita. Besimi se do të kisha qënë unë krijuesi i Ronchamp-it është vërtetë një kompliment!


Drini,

me aq sa te kam ndjekur ne forum, mund te them se ke fantazi te mjaftueshme per te krijuar gjera te bukura, ndaj nese kesaj qe shkruaj me lart i shtoj dhe ate qe une kishen e mesiperme nuk e njihja si objekt arkitektonik, konkluzioni qe nxorra ne postimet e meparshme nuk me ngjan i tepruar.
Por me sqaroi Pedro :)






> Megjithatë përsa i përket kishës së Shën Palit (besoj se i referoheshe asaj Dita), e kam parë veçse në fotografi që më ka dërguar babai im (i bën nganjëherë disa foto ndërtesash për mua ) Është vështirë të thuash nëse e pëlqen një objekt apo jo veçse nga pamja.



Pikerisht per te e kisha fjalen Drini. Kerkova aq shume, se mos gjeja ndonje foto ne internet prej saj, por ishte e pamundur. Po e solle shembullin vete, ndaj falemnderit.

Me ne sfond Dajtin ngjan edhe me bukur.

----------


## Dita

Objekt arkitektonik ne Vjene - *Hundertwasser Haus* (Shtepia Hundertwasser).

Kjo godine eshte projektuar nga arkitekti austriak Friedrich Hundertwasser (1928-2000) dhe eshte zbatuar ne periudhen 1983-86.

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Lebbeus Woods* është një arkitekt që e kthen luftën në Art. Ai ka shkruar një libër për të cilin jam këshilluar nga profesori im ta shfletoj, libër që është i titulluar "War & Architecture", ose "Lufta & Arkitektura".

Disa pamje që mblodha shpejt e shpejt:

----------


## arli

Tungjatjeta te gjitheve !

Duke kerkuar dicka rreth arkitektures ne shqiperi .. gjeta :
AAA... :
http://www.umar.org/rubrique215.html

ne kete faqe .. ndodhet adresa e shoqates shqiptare e arkitekteve ...
gjithe te mirat ...

Arli

PS: nese dikush ka mundesine .. do doaj te dija per materialet qe keni per shqiperine ndoshta arrijme te shkembejme mendime dhe te ndertojme dicka....
Tung.

----------


## arli

Dicka tjeter rreth AAA.

http://www.irs-net.de/anzeigen.php?c...ice2=netcall10

Adresa te nevojshme : ( Materiali eshte ne italisht :P per ata qe nuk e dine )

PROFESSIONALITA LOCALI NEL SETTORE DELLE COSTRUZIONI      


Nel settore delle costruzioni esistono in Albania diversi Istituti e Studi di progettisti, costruttori, architetti, urbanisti ecc, di buon livello professionale.  


1. ISTITUTO DI EDILIZIA 


E un Istituto privato che offre studi di fattibilità, consulenza, elaborazione e rapporti tecnici, preparazione di standard, di guide per le condizioni tecniche, ed offrono lassistenza tecnica per il controllo dei progetti, controllo di qualità di materiali edili, supervisione dei lavori, expertise di valutazione e realizzazione di progetti, consulenza per programmi di tirocinio, corsi di formazione e preparazione professionale nel campo dellIngegneria edile, seminari ed incontri locali ed internazionali su problematiche dingegneria edile ecc. 


Presidente: Arch. ALEKO POSHNJARI

Indirizzo: rruga: Qemal Stafa, n 47, TIRANA - ALBANIA

            Tel/fax: 00355 4 229464

Tel: 00355 68 2041298

E-mail: isnalb@hotmail.com 


2. ISTITUTO NAZIONALE DI TECNOLOGIA EDILE 

E un Istituto di Stato che si occupa di studi per settori di proggetazzione tecnologica, proggetazzione di costruzioni di fabbriche, progetti per la meccanizzazione di lavori edili, elaborazione delle condizioni tecniche di proggetazzione e realizzazione, controllo tecnico di progetti, analisi di laboratorio per i materiali edili, esperimenti scientifici, preparazione di manuali per uso edile ecc. 


Direttore Ing. ZARIF DERVISHI

Indirizzo: rruga Muhamet Gjollesha, prane Fakultetit te Ndertimit  TIRANE

            Tel: 00355 68 2038565 


3. ISTITUTO NAZIONALE DURBANISTICA 


E un Istituto di Stato che si occupa di studi urbanistici per tutte le zone dellAlbania, centri urbani e rurali, zone costiere e montane, zone turistiche, prepara regolamenti e manuali durbanistica, organizza seminari locali ed internazionali per i problemi urbani ed ambientali, organizza corsi di formazione e tirocinio per gli addetti del settore urbanistico, prepara studi e strategie di sviluppo del turismo e delle zone urbane ecc.  


Direttrice Urb. LEONORA ZALOSHNJA

Indirizzo: rruga Muhamet Gjollesha, prane Fakultetit te Ndertimit  TIRANE

            Tel/fax: 00355 4 223361 




4. ISTITUTO NAZIONALE DEL TRASPORTO 


E un Istituto di Stato che si occupa di progettazione per stoccaggio di nafta nei porti marittimi, studi per  problemi del trasporto ferroviario, studi di progettazione per costruzione e riparazione di strade di tutte le categorie, studi di progettazione per la costruzione e riparazione di porti ed aeroporti, assistenza tecnica durante la fase di realizzazione dei progetti, prepara studi di sviluppo strategico del settore dei trasporti, ecc. 


Direttore Ing. ALI DEDEI

Indirizzo: Rruga: Muhamet Gjollesha, prane Parkut te delegacioneve, Tirana            

            Tel: 00355 4 250057 


5. UNIVERSITA DI TIRANA -   FACOLTA DEDILIZIA 


Presso la Facoltà di Edilizia esistono le seguenti Specializzazioni: Edilizia, Architettura, Urbanistica, Idrotecnica, Ambiente, Geodesia.  


Il corpo docente di questa Facoltà è di alto livello scientifico, in grado di svolgere qualunque progetto o iniziativa nel settore delle costruzioni. Alcuni professori di questa Facoltà sono membri di varie Istituzioni Internazionali di Progettazione e di Costruzioni. 


Decano del Facoltà Prof. FORCIM SOFTA

Indirizzo: rruga Muhamet Gjollesha, Fakulteti i Ndertimit - TIRANE

            Tel: 00355 68 2033239 



6. ASSOCIAZIONE NAZIONALE DEGLI IMPRENDITORI EDILI 


LAssociazione nazionale degli Imprenditori Edili è stata fondata recentemente. E una delle associazioni più potenti che operano in Albania ed estende la sua attività in tutto il paese. 

Da un anno lAssociazione è diventata partner governativo, per tutto quanto riguarda i disegni di legge relativi al settore delle costruzioni. 


Presidente Ing. ARTAN DULAKU

Indirizzo: rruga: Bulevardi Zhan DArk, kulla n 2, kati i pare, TIRANA

            Tel: 00355 4 269957, Fax: 00355 4 269956 


7. ASSOCIAZIONE NAZIONALE DEGLI ARCHITETTI 


LAssociazione nazionale degli Architetti è stato fondata circa 3 anni fa. Questa Associazione svolge un ruolo importante nella pianificazione urbanistica e sopratutto nella ristrutturazione architettonica delle città e dei centri zone storici, turistici e museali. 

Ha elaborato, progettato e realizzato moltissime opere dalto livello in Albania ed in vari Paesi Europei. 


President Arch. AGRON JANO

Indirizzo: Rruga: Sami frasheri, pall. 20, ap. 12 TIRANA

            Tel: 00355 68 2021739 

kaq.......

----------


## arli

Persa i  perket arkitektures ne shqiperi .. dothoja se perputhet mjaft mire me politiken .. 
:shembull :

http://www.besnikaliaj.com/

Nuk kam cfare te them .. qenia njerezore ben gjithcka per te mbijetuar :P....

Mjaft per sot ....

----------


## RAJUB

Ky liber ka edhe me shume vizatime analiza ne lidhje me luften ne Bosnje Bile edhe permendet emri i nje Zonje Boshnjake e Cila i Ka ndihmu qe te kuptoj me esencialishte Luften e Bosnjes.

----------


## RAJUB

> *Lebbeus Woods* është një arkitekt që e kthen luftën në Art. Ai ka shkruar një libër për të cilin jam këshilluar nga profesori im ta shfletoj, libër që është i titulluar "War & Architecture", ose "Lufta & Arkitektura".
> 
> Disa pamje që mblodha shpejt e shpejt:



Ky liber ka edhe me shume vizatime analiza ne lidhje me luften ne Bosnje, bile edhe permendet emri i nje Zonje Boshnjake e cila i ka ndihmu qe te kuptoj me esencialishte Luften e Bosnjes.

----------

